# Swissvax style brushes on ebay, any good?



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello!

Has anyone tried the Swissvax style wheel brushes from Ebay? It looks like a plastic handle as instead of wood.

They are £3 inc delivery which seems good but i know some of these brushes with the round heads can fall apart leaving brushes hairs everywhere very quickly.

Here is the ones i mean: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swissvax-styl...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

No doubt does the same job, Tho I do find the Swissvax one last ages.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

why not PM tim at Envy, looks his sale to me.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

his sale if you look in "View seller's other items".


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

They look similar to the Hoof Oil Brushes you can get, do a search on ebay for them, they are even cheaper.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll let you into a little trade secret. If you want anything brush wise, you can't go wrong with equestrian stores.


----------



## KR MAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Is that straight from the horses mouth?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

arent these the ones from the thread ages ago where some of us bought them


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

looks abit like the brush that comes with Wonder Wheels


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a very similar brush to these and they are very good


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I have 2 of these that Envy sent me, used them this weekend and they are fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

These are the brushes I've been using:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> looks abit like the brush that comes with Wonder Wheels


Just what I thought. Little bit bigger but half the bristles of the Swissvax and not metal unlike the Wonder Wheels brush.

I bought three of these Hoof brushes. One was described as a pastry brush:lol: Its great for getting brake dust off your pasty!!

Their good as a cheap backup but the Swissvax is the Don and with the offer from Blondie I ordered another:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

GateKiller said:


> These are the brushes I've been using:


Looks good. Is that gold bit metal tho?

Where did you get it?


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Looks good. Is that gold bit metal tho?
> 
> Where did you get it?


Click the image, it links to ebay.

The bit of the end is brass which could in theory cause damage, but I only use these brushes to do the face of the wheel and I've not touched any yet with the metal part.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I got some off him Tim (envy-valeting) myself and their GREAT


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Just what I thought. Little bit bigger but half the bristles of the Swissvax and not metal unlike the Wonder Wheels brush.
> 
> I bought three of these Hoof brushes. One was described as a pastry brush:lol: Its great for getting brake dust off your pasty!!
> 
> Their good as a cheap backup but the Swissvax is the Don and with the offer from Blondie I ordered another:thumb:


mine was advertised as a pastry brush too on ebay, was only £1.60 delivered so decided if it was crap i wasnt majorly out of pocket, but its actually not bad at all, like it for door shuts too


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

While were on the subject, anyone tried shaving brushes?

These are apparently made from Badger Hair:










GK


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

arent decent ones pricey tho? would be creeping into proper swissvax brush price territory surely?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Iv just brought one so ill see if its any good lol


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Iv just brought one so ill see if its any good lol


Hehe, which one?, since there has been a few mentioned on this thread


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoops the one from Envy, looked a bit better than the rest i found (listed under hoof oil brushes)


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Just to say thanks Swissvax - I received my Wheel Brush this morning, so I'll have plenty of fun using that the weekend :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

DIY Store > "Sash Brush" > £1.50 (and upwards)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

megaboost said:


> DIY Store > "Sash Brush" > £1.50 (and upwards)


They look good :thumb:


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> I'll let you into a little trade secret. If you want anything brush wise, you can't go wrong with equestrian stores.


Same thing for leather care. Dubbin has been around for years and is still the best leather food I know of. I've always used it on my cars and it keeps the leather in lovely condition.  
Plus it is about 4 quid a tin. Compare that to the big boys like Z etc.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

megaboost said:


> DIY Store > "Sash Brush" > £1.50 (and upwards)


B&Q do a fully plastic handled version aswell, great for wheels


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> B&Q do a fully plastic handled version aswell, great for wheels


Do you have the link?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't think they are on their website, just instore by all the decorating stuff/brushes. They are made by ANZA and are blue handled with a rubber grip and a gold plastic round the brush head.

Link found http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...efview=lister&ts=1207832615460&isSearch=false


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

They are a paint brush though - not too great for cleaning as you tend to lose bristles (or that's my experience anyway) and if you use them around badges etc, you can inflict marring. Far better to use the horse.boar hair ones.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I got this one from B&Q as the bristles felt much softer than the blue one http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9254718&fh_view_size=6&fh_start_index=12&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=anza&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&ts=1207837044918&isSearch=true


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

There only good for interiors and not heavy use IMO tho.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Both are very hard wearing, I wouldn't use the blue one around badges etc. it is quite stiff so may mar paintwork. It is ideal for alloys though (tight spots) because it is stiff. I tend to use a microfibre cloth on alloy faces, and the ez detail brush on inner rims.

The green one could be used in the same way a swissvax detail brush could be though as its much softer than the blue type.

Both great for less than 4 quid each, if they were branded with a known name (Swissvax, Z*mol, Megs etc.) i'm sure people would lap them up at twice the price.


----------

